# ACE CAFE SUMMER MEET ****SATURDAY 9th AUGUST****



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

I usually try and wait till the national meet is over before posting about the Ace café meet but with the dates this year I thought It was best to start the thread now.

Hopefully after 3 years the Ace Café meet should not need any introduction but to new members and those who have not been before on the 9th AUGUST will be the summer Ace Café meet! It will start at 11am and we are booked till 4pm.

The legendary Ace café has been around since 1938 and the equally legendary ace café meet (lol) has been around since the winter of 2005. the first meet started with 13 people and on the last summer meet we had over 60! 8)

As usual the kind people at Ace Café have given us the full carpark and I will see what other treats they may be able to lay on for us. (details to follow)

If you've never been to a meet its great fun, most people say its about the people first and the cars second so come along and meet the people you only know through their avatars. If however you hate everyone and have no mates come along and look at inspiration on what mods you can have on your own car. :wink:

Just reply to this thread and ill make a list of those attending.
********************************************************************************************************************
*UPDATE*

Amzchhabra has been kind enought to make a details sheet which you can print off, fill in and leave in the window. For those who dont have a printer ill have some chalk pens which can be used to write your forum name on your glass.

PLEASE CLICK LINK BELOW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X3RPQJFT

********************************************************************************************************************

Links to old meets including the all important pictures

*2005*
viewtopic.php?t=52865&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

*2006*
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=73254&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=ACE+CAFE

*2007*
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=90855&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

*ADDRESS *

Ace Corner, North Circular Road, Stonebridge, London, NW10 7UD

Ace Corner is the junction of Beresford Avenue and the old North Circular Road, this runs parallel with the New Circular Road, between the A40 and the A404 (Harrow Road).

Ace Cafe London Telephone +44 (0) 20 8961 10 00

Travelling anticlockwise on the North Circular Road. 
After the traffic lights at Brentfield Road (where you'll see Ikea and McDonald's), take the second exit marked PARK ROYAL, turn right, across the bridge. Turn right again onto the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 100 yards on the left.

Travelling clockwise on the North Circular Road. 
Take the first exit after Hanger Lane, and continue going northeast up the old North Circular Road. The Ace is 800 yards on the left. Or take the second exit, turn left, then right onto the old North Circular Road. 100 yards to the Ace.

LIST SO FAR
1.rustyintegrale [smiley=crowngrin.gif] 
2.phodge [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
3.Robokn [smiley=indian_chief.gif] 
4.BHP 786 [smiley=pimp2.gif] 
5.Naresh [smiley=toff.gif] 
6.BAMTT [smiley=dude.gif] 
7.NaughTTy (no excuses you have a lift now) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
8.Suraj_TT [smiley=drummer.gif] 
9.ESSEX AUDI [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] 
10.Dolfan [smiley=bomb.gif] 
11.CamV6 [smiley=chef.gif] 
12.Jas225 [smiley=party2.gif] 
13.jampott [smiley=cheers.gif] 
14.gloveywoo [smiley=wings.gif] 
15. steves TT :mrgreen: 
16.amzchhabra  
17.G12MO X :twisted: 
18.SimonQS [smiley=fireman.gif]
19.Was [smiley=clown.gif] 
20.GEM [smiley=klingon.gif] 
21.jonson [smiley=book2.gif]
22.Hark [smiley=juggle.gif] 
23.wild woods [smiley=computer.gif] 
24.LuTTon [smiley=elvis.gif] 
25.Adam TTR








26.T7 BNW 
27.KentishTT [smiley=smash.gif] 
28.s7fan [smiley=guitarist.gif] 
29.Kam








30.Nando








31.peace








32.Golfstrike








33.SabrinaTT








34.mikemg








35.Nem








36.tt-fastcar








37.TTej 

*A few Pictures to wet your appetite.*


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep. Moi.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Yep. Moi.


brilliant, least there will be two of us. :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Et moi, aussi!

:lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

And me will try and clean the car this time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah merde - je suis en vacance :x


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Tej, i'll be there bro


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

A wedding anniversary awaits me the following day but I'll sneak out on Saturday for what should be a great summer meet!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> And me will try and clean the car this time


Keep the flow Rob... :roll:

Et moi essaiera et nettoiera la voiture cette fois

Prolly Franglais but hey the thought is there! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Merde - je suis en vacances aussi


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Merde - je suis en vacances aussi


Unfortunatly I think it's a case of "what he said", although my french isn't that good.

Managed to book a weekend away for Julie's birthday that weekend so won't be coming down for this one. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Nick


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Robokn - Great to hear your coming down, i have not even seen your new car yet.

NaugTTy - cant belive your missing my final Ace Cafe meet [smiley=bigcry.gif] i understand though, have a great holiday

Bhp768 - Jamal, be great to see the new mods :wink:

Naresh- make sure you bring your camera mate and if you promise not to buy any more mods im sure the wife will give you a 6 hour pass :wink:

R6B TT & Nem - real shame both of you cant make it, but hopefully Naresh and other will get loads of shots and we can maybe photoshop the original ace cafe members back in! lol


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

phodge said:


> Et moi, aussi!
> 
> :lol:


Penny how rude of me not to reply, you need a new Sig! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Me possibly, although I'll park over the road


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Tej - I'm working on a way to get there as I'm only going to be in Kent - trouble is, my car will be in Aylesbury!

I missed the recent Ace meet too - I was in the same place then too :roll: :x

I'll see what I can do mate - would be a massive shame to miss your last one, and you obviously


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Tej - I'm working on a way to get there as I'm only going to be in Kent - trouble is, my car will be in Aylesbury!
> 
> I missed the recent Ace meet too - I was in the same place then too :roll: :x
> 
> I'll see what I can do mate - would be a massive shame to miss your last one, and you obviously


I'm in Kent


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Me possibly, although I'll park over the road


be great to see you again mate, im hopefulyl bringing some other special cars with some poke for people to have a look around so you wont be byself in the big power league! ;-)

Paul if you can make it that would be great, wont be the smae without ya mate 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Tej - I'm working on a way to get there as I'm only going to be in Kent - trouble is, my car will be in Aylesbury!
> ...


Hmm..now you've got me thinking Tony....I will probably have to do a bit of negotiating with swmbo but... how would you feel about dropping by Otford on the way (potentially :wink: )?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Count me in please Tej


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Otford is on the way so no probs Paul, theres some pretty good back roads round there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Otford is on the way so no probs Paul, theres some pretty good back roads round there


Thanks mate - I'll let you know if I need a lift


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh yes ill be there like always put me down on the list

ESSEX AUDI


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

FFS, I'm destined to NEVER go to one of these ACE Cafe meets. I fly out on holiday at 6am that morning!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Start of the fottie season for me.  come on you Poppies.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

So sorry guys, i'll be in France..... Have a good one!

I'm sure you'll miss me like you miss having piles.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTej said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Et moi, aussi!
> ...


No worries, mate. 

But why did Paul say that it was your last one? Have I missed something? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


That's what he said in his response to me Penny 

P.S. Tej - looks like I might be winning on the negotiating front, so , if Tony is definitely going and can give me a lift, then I _should_ be there


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Suraj_TT said:


> Count me in please Tej


your counted :wink:



Essex Audi said:


> Oh yes ill be there like always put me down on the list
> 
> ESSEX AUDI


great news, ill get you on the list too



Leg said:


> FFS, I'm destined to NEVER go to one of these ACE Cafe meets. I fly out on holiday at 6am that morning!


Rich the lenghs you go to, just to miss my meets, if you dont like me just say so and be doen with it [smiley=bigcry.gif]



barton TT said:


> Start of the fottie season for me.  come on you Poppies.


no reason not to coem down b4 kick off, cars and footbal....perfect day (well amost) :wink:



Adam TTR said:


> So sorry guys, i'll be in France..... Have a good one!
> 
> I'm sure you'll miss me like you miss having piles.


shame, you will be missed but not like piles, thats a bit hash mate some people like piles :lol:



phodge said:


> But why did Paul say that it was your last one? Have I missed something? :?


last one im going to arrange, i think after 4 years ill let some of the new boys take it over, im sure they will only make it better, ill still come down but just not arrange it anymore.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTej said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > But why did Paul say that it was your last one? Have I missed something? :?
> ...


PHEW!!! :lol:


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep.

Count me in 

Yan


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well Yan if you are going, I'm definately in [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

Put my name down TTej

Sorry Adam, your'e fired! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Tej

Count me in 

Jas


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tej...

Any room for a white R8 in the car park, amongst all the TT brethren?

I wouldn't want to park it over the road, but if you can save me a spot, I'll come along


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be there. Wooooo! 

James


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dolfan said:


> Yep.
> 
> Count me in
> 
> Yan


great, ive heard loads about your car.



CamV6 said:


> Well Yan if you are going, I'm definately in [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
> 
> Put my name down TTej
> 
> Sorry Adam, your'e fired! :mrgreen:


you tell him Cam



Jas225 said:


> Hi Tej
> 
> Count me in
> 
> Jas


great to have u onboard



jampott said:


> Tej...
> 
> Any room for a white R8 in the car park, amongst all the TT brethren?
> 
> I wouldn't want to park it over the road, but if you can save me a spot, I'll come along


ill save u a spot next to the other white r8 ;-) (two at a TT meet, must be common)



gloveywoo said:


> I'll be there. Wooooo!
> 
> James


great to have u there mate!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll try to make this one!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tej, if you guarantee me that slot, that'd be wicked...


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Tej!

Count me in mate!

Cheers
Amz


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

SteveS TT said:


> I'll try to make this one!!


Your name is down so no excuses! 



jampott said:


> Tej, if you guarantee me that slot, that'd be wicked...


DONE! 



amzchhabra said:


> Hey Tej!
> 
> Count me in mate!
> 
> ...


counted 



G12MO X said:


> I'm coming


awesome sam, its been ages.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in, put my name down [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh bugger!!!

I'm away! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Did you plan that date on purpose Tej!!...lol!

I'll miss this one too  :?

Regards and totally p****d,

Martin


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I cant miss your last Ace Cafe meet !

one more for the list :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Can't make this one  , working and can't get out of it :evil:

hope its a bit drier than the last one 

look forward to the pics

Mark


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

SimonQS said:


> I'm in, put my name down [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


great, are you the first QS to sign up???



mac1967 said:


> Oh bugger!!!
> 
> I'm away! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


what a shame, sorry mate i booked this slot last year after the 2007 meet. No chance of making it back??? if not im sure ill see you at a meet in the future.



was said:


> I cant miss your last Ace Cafe meet !
> 
> one more for the list :wink:


Nice one mate, wouldnt be the same without you, illl make sure Kam doesnt bring up spacers with you :wink:



conlechi said:


> Can't make this one  , working and can't get out of it :evil:
> 
> hope its a bit drier than the last one


Mark shame your not there, and the last one was nothing to do with me so doesnt count :wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Put me down for sure. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hope the weather's better than the last meet. 

Oh...and clear me a nice big space to reverse into. :wink: 
John.


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

GEM said:


> Put me down for sure. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hope the weather's better than the last meet.
> 
> Oh...and clear me a nice big space to reverse into. :wink:
> John.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pleased you can make it John

Yan


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yan - where were you hiding at Rockingham, I wanted to meet the owner of that stunning car!! 

John - just park up in the middle like you did at Ace, and use your parking sensors when reversing!


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Yan - where were you hiding at Rockingham, I wanted to meet the owner of that stunning car!!
> 
> John - just park up in the middle like you did at Ace, and use your parking sensors when reversing!


Hi Naresh,

Sorry i missed you, was all over the place looking at all the great TT's

Will catch up with you at Ace

Yan


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Yan - where were you hiding at Rockingham, I wanted to meet the owner of that stunning car!!
> *Naresh, any time you want to meet Yan just turn up at The TT Shop unannounced. That's where I've always seen him.* :wink:
> 
> John - just park up in the middle like you did at Ace, and use your parking sensors when reversing!
> ...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

GEM said:


> Put me down for sure. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Hope the weather's better than the last meet.
> 
> Oh...and clear me a nice big space to reverse into. :wink:
> John.


John your down, dont know about the huge space, what about driving in nose in? :roll:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Count me and my battered car in for attendance.

Jon


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

jonson said:


> Count me and my battered car in for attendance.
> 
> Jon


great to have u there, im sure your car is allot less battered than you give it credit, remember youll be your worse judge.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will try and make this. Will let you know for def nearer the time. Don't think we've met TTej.


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

GEM said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Yan - where were you hiding at Rockingham, I wanted to meet the owner of that stunning car!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

My second home John, that's the trouble living so close just ask the wallet [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Always good to see you mate, as it happens i will be there this Sat :roll: how about you?

Yan


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Hark said:


> Will try and make this. Will let you know for def nearer the time. Don't think we've met TTej.


i dont think we have, but we'll rectify that on the 9th. look forward to meeting. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

TTej said:


> jonson said:
> 
> 
> > Count me and my battered car in for attendance.
> ...


Nope, even excel dents said jeez, we can't do anything with that.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Count me in.

I dont think my TT has ever been South of the Watford Gap but i'm from Essex so I shouldn't get a Nosebleed 

Anyone else coming down from the Midlands?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

TTej said:


> great, are you the first QS to sign up???


Will try and talk one of each coloue to come along from the various forums!

8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> Count me in.
> 
> I dont think my TT has ever been South of the Watford Gap but i'm from Essex so I shouldn't get a Nosebleed
> 
> Anyone else coming down from the Midlands?


Maybe


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmm... Rockingham was my first ever TT event and I loved it! Shame my missus managed to kurb my virgin wheels and two days later my clutch pedal fell to bits!

I'm gonna try to make it and am happy to join up with anyone cruising down the M1 from J10 onwards. Just hope I don't have that all that bad luck again!

Nick


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Wild Woods said:


> Count me in.
> 
> I dont think my TT has ever been South of the Watford Gap but i'm from Essex so I shouldn't get a Nosebleed
> 
> Anyone else coming down from the Midlands?


brilliant, its always good to stretch the legs on your car when you get a chance, the drive up down and back home is half the fun of meets. Even better if you can do it in convoy. although im sure youd never speed :roll:



SimonQS said:


> Will try and talk one of each coloue to come along from the various forums!
> 
> 8)


the more the merrier, ill have to sort a QS section if u get enough



LuTTon said:


> Hmmm... Rockingham was my first ever TT event and I loved it! Shame my missus managed to kurb my virgin wheels and two days later my clutch pedal fell to bits!
> 
> I'm gonna try to make it and am happy to join up with anyone cruising down the M1 from J10 onwards. Just hope I don't have that all that bad luck again!
> 
> Nick


no no you need to come to the meet the get rid of any bad luck around, that was your car saying to you that meets were the answer. :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry Tej, I can't make this one. It's the work thing.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Guys!

Change of plan!

I'm Coming!!

Going to France on the 2nd instead! Woooooooo!!

Sorry Tej, but i'm afraid yr gonna have to add me to that list matey!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Adam!

Wicked you are coming, convoy from your place then?

Amz


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

VicTT said:


> Sorry Tej, I can't make this one. It's the work thing.


ah real shame mate, didnt i make you your sig after the last Ace cafe??? If anything changes it would be great to see you again.



Adam TTR said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Change of plan!
> 
> ...


That great news Adam, no problem about adding you!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Tej.

Ill be there! Looking forward to my second meet!

Wanna see my name nice and high on that list!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Tej.
> 
> Ill be there! Looking forward to my second meet!
> 
> Wanna see my name nice and high on that list!


lol, ok mate your on the list and i hope you like your smiley, its as high as i could get :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the PM Tej! 

I'm hoping to be there but I'm waiting to get my car back from paint as they've not been able to get it right - third time lucky I hope!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

KentishTT said:


> Thanks for the PM Tej!
> 
> I'm hoping to be there but I'm waiting to get my car back from paint as they've not been able to get it right - third time lucky I hope!


non of this negative talk, the colour will be spot on, youll make it to Ace and have a great time......no arguments:twisted:

YOUR ON THE LIST!


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

i will deff be there


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

TTej said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Tej.
> ...


Lol have we met? Ask Adam TTR how apt that picture is!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

haha!!

Tej couldnt have been more spot on!

Lets leave it there...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there anybody from Oxfordish with a coupe going to Ace early?

Need to beg a TTOC type favour...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

s7fan said:


> i will deff be there


your down mate, and is that a new set of wheels??? 8)


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Put me down Tej, will try to make it... :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

OMG!!

KAM!!

Yr Alive!! Remember me?!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the PM TTej - I'll try and make it over


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Adam, yes still here m8 - hope you are well 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I am mate! Hope you can make this one! Be good to see you again!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> Put me down Tej, will try to make it... :roll:


Nice one Kam, you got to make it , this is my last one



Adam TTR said:


> OMG!!
> 
> KAM!!
> 
> Yr Alive!! Remember me?!


Adam, everyone remembers you, but not always for the best reason! :lol:



Nando said:


> Thanks for the PM TTej - I'll try and make it over


Nice one mate, its been a while since we last caught up and i aint seen you out in London town for a while, you gone all quiet??


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Cant wait for this meet.. will hopefully have a few new things by then 

Ben, Adz - its all about the T Tizzles baby! Gotta love it..


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

What u gettin Suraj!?! 

T'is all about the T'Tizzle's lol


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> T'is all about the T'Tizzle's lol


right you got to explain to me what this is??? i hope its car related and nothing to do with 6am pics of other forum members in thier boxers [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

*T-T*izzle = *TT*


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> *T-T*izzle = *TT*


thats lucky! :lol:


----------



## peace (May 12, 2008)

well looks like i might be having a trip down South next weekend!! thought leek was going to be my first meet but this looks 8) 
count me in!
any good hotels local to stop in? anyone else do that?
would there be many other woman there if my girl friend comes??? she keeps asking :roll:


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I have to work till 1 on saturday but will leave as soon as i finish


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry Ttej, not sure we're going to be able to make it now... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

We might be able to pop in later, but we'll be in the Jeep (  ) rather than the TT....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Have been thinking about coming to this for a while and as long as it isn't pissing it down (as it is now) me and the missus will be coming down, was hoping to have my wheels done by then but the dude is on holiday all next week.

so you can add me to the list


----------



## SabrinaTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Count me in !!! :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

peace said:


> well looks like i might be having a trip down South next weekend!! thought leek was going to be my first meet but this looks 8)
> count me in!
> any good hotels local to stop in? anyone else do that?
> would there be many other woman there if my girl friend comes??? she keeps asking :roll:


Most people come down for the day, i suppose if you want to make a weekend of it i would suggest going into London to see the sights, Wembley doesnt have much going on there apart from the stadium (dont know if your Mrs would like that)



Golfstrike said:


> Have been thinking about coming to this for a while and as long as it isn't pissing it down (as it is now) me and the missus will be coming down, was hoping to have my wheels done by then but the dude is on holiday all next week.
> 
> so you can add me to the list


Great to have you onboard



SabrinaTT said:


> Count me in !!! :wink:


Your counted!


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

AH HELL... WHY NOT?

Count me in!

My missus will hate me coz I'll only come back with an even bigger list of mods for my car.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

LuTTon said:


> AH HELL... WHY NOT?
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> My missus will hate me coz I'll only come back with an even bigger list of mods for my car.


Your already on the list, but if you like i can add you again! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTej will there be parking for some of the 'other marques' in the car park ?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> TTej will there be parking for some of the 'other marques' in the car park ?


I think there will be mate, there is already two R8's coming and hopefully some other metal on show and not everythign has 4 rings!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTej said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > TTej will there be parking for some of the 'other marques' in the car park ?
> ...


Cool i know Tim has an R8 whose is the other one ? and what other metal is coming 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Just a thought but I don't know most people on here other than by their username, as such i was thinking it may be useful to put an A4 bit of paper in your windscreen when parked up with both your username and actual name on it, i know a lot of peeps on here are mates from previous meets, events etc but for those newer kids  it may be a useful way of knowing who is who, obv if you aren't by your car much it won't be terribly helpful 

I will probably do this anyway so if you see Golfstrike and Charlie you know who I am


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Golfstrike said:


> Just a thought but I don't know most people on here other than by their username, as such i was thinking it may be useful to put an A4 bit of paper in your windscreen when parked up with both your username and actual name on it, i know a lot of peeps on here are mates from previous meets, events etc but for those newer kids  it may be a useful way of knowing who is who, obv if you aren't by your car much it won't be terribly helpful
> 
> I will probably do this anyway so if you see Golfstrike and Charlie you know who I am


Like that idea


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Did make another thread but can I just check as well as golfstrike who else is coming down the m1 or m40?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Golfstrike said:


> Just a thought but I don't know most people on here other than by their username, as such i was thinking it may be useful to put an A4 bit of paper in your windscreen when parked up with both your username and actual name on it, i know a lot of peeps on here are mates from previous meets, events etc but for those newer kids  it may be a useful way of knowing who is who, obv if you aren't by your car much it won't be terribly helpful
> 
> I will probably do this anyway so if you see Golfstrike and Charlie you know who I am


very nice idea, im bringing some chalk pens for those too lazy to type out details, you can just write whatever you want on the glass and it comes off without any problems.

here some one i painted earlier!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Tej

are you bringing all that beer with you too 

Amz


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Golfstrike said:


> Just a thought but I don't know most people on here other than by their username, as such i was thinking it may be useful to put an A4 bit of paper in your windscreen when parked up with both your username and actual name on it, i know a lot of peeps on here are mates from previous meets, events etc but for those newer kids  it may be a useful way of knowing who is who, obv if you aren't by your car much it won't be terribly helpful
> 
> I will probably do this anyway so if you see Golfstrike and Charlie you know who I am


Good Idea Charlie...

Just sitting at work, bored... came up with this in MS Publisher 2007... Maybe something a lil more official would be nice 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X3RPQJFT

Amz


----------



## mikemg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mikemg


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Erm, what time does it start exactly?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTej said:


> Nem - real shame both of you cant make it, but hopefully Naresh and other will get loads of shots and we can maybe photoshop the original ace cafe members back in! lol


Well, my weekend has been cancelled, festival site is waterlogged.

So I'll see you lot on Saturday!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'm hoping to have the TTOC banners with me if I can arrange in time, so I'll make sure I'm down early to get them set up.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nick you doing your m1 run down? What time?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can't make this now guys. Had a really busy week and it's gonna run into weekend playtime.

On the bright side at least I'll have some money to put towards my overdue tax bill.

On the dark side it seems that yet again I'm working extra hours just for the fecking government. :?

Have a good one and post loads of pics. 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

amzchhabra said:


> Tej
> 
> are you bringing all that beer with you too
> 
> Amz


All that was finished over the one Le Mans Weekend....think it was 19 cases in all plus whatever we had at the track. 

Also thanks for making that sheet, ill link it to the first page. 8)



mikemg said:


> Mikemg


your name is down



jonson said:


> Erm, what time does it start exactly?


11 am is the offical start time ill be there a little earlier



Nem said:


> Well, my weekend has been cancelled, festival site is waterlogged.
> 
> So I'll see you lot on Saturday!
> 
> ...


AWESOME MATE...see you there


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

tejj count me in!!!!!!!


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

*QUESTION:* I have a situation that I can see only two outcomes both of which could make me look a bit sad and pathetic so I need some advice...

*Situation 1:* I clean my car in the rain and turn up at the Ace with a (hopefully) cleanish car. But look a little simple washing my car during a heavy downpour. Oh, and possibly catching pneumonia.

*Situation 2:* I turn up to an owners meet in a dirty car hoping that everyone else does the same. But I risk shaming you all with my brown TT in amoungst your shiny cars and end up being laughed out of a club I've just joined... Actually, I was gonna do that at rockingham just so I could spot my car in the photo!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Last acecafe it pissed it down mate and by the time our cruise got there from north and midlands we all looked like we had been rallying. If it stops clean it if not dont bother. Or get up really earlier, have done that a few times now but again the neighbours may laugh lol


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

tt-fastcar said:


> tejj count me in!!!!!!!


your in



LuTTon said:


> *QUESTION:* I have a situation that I can see only two outcomes both of which could make me look a bit sad and pathetic so I need some advice...
> 
> *Situation 1:* I clean my car in the rain and turn up at the Ace with a (hopefully) cleanish car. But look a little simple washing my car during a heavy downpour. Oh, and possibly catching pneumonia.
> 
> *Situation 2:* I turn up to an owners meet in a dirty car hoping that everyone else does the same. But I risk shaming you all with my brown TT in amoungst your shiny cars and end up being laughed out of a club I've just joined... Actually, I was gonna do that at rockingham just so I could spot my car in the photo!


*Solution:* stop being a girl and just show up :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

POSTCODE FOR ACE CAFE PLZ?

JUST GOT BACK FROM WEDDING WILL NEED IT FOR THE MORNING


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

At your service:

NW10 7UD

Nick


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Its nearly time, my baby has just had its second coat of wax and another wash! We are ready to go!

Sun is SHINING!!! Ace - Here we come


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Can't make this one , in work early , will be here all day .....great :evil: :evil:

looking forward to the pics

Mark


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gutted not gonna make this one now, I have been trying to paint my rollover hoops black but made a bit of a hash of it and had to rub it all down and obviously looked total crap so thought I would get a quick coat of paint on and be down but it started raining halfway through so stuck at home  hope those of you that did make it had a great time and the rain holds off down there long enough to get some pics

Charlie


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi there hope to see some pics soon cant believe i couldnt make it as i have to sort out my TT as the G28 sensor needed replacing and just cant wait for next weekend as deano 4 rings is coming ................

hope to see pics asap :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Was a fun event guys.

Wasnt a huge turn out, but none the less was nice to see everyone! Think Yan won unofficial car of the day. He was first there and last to leave (with Adam TTR, Cam V6, Me, and Simon (sorry simon wasnt sure of your nick on the forum))

Shame it pissed it down most of the day, the few of us who got there early had a good hour or two without rain. Looking forward to seeing every ones photos!

A TTS turned up which was lovely to see, most of the cars seemed to be MKI, although there was one or two MKII there.

Once again good to see every one and i look forward to our next meet!

Ben


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So pissed off I missed it even though it did rain. I've been looking forward to it for ages and wanted to meet TTej for the first time too.  

Still I got a load of work done and some pennies in the bank to put towards my tax. At least the feckers won't make me sell the TT... :lol:

Let's see some pics.

Cheers guys

rich 

Adam, Suraj, Amit, Yannis, Cam, Matt, Nick an' all. Sorry I missed you... :?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

TTej was there in his mates R8. Was very nice! Im sure some one will have some pics of it somewhere!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> TTej was there in his mates R8. Was very nice! Im sure some one will have some pics of it somewhere!


Bet he was wearing his Steve McQueen Le Mans Gulf jacket too... :lol:

Was gonna wear mine...


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

A dissapointing turn out and bad weather most of the day but still a great meet with great people. Got to meet some familar faces and some new faces. R8 was awesome and a nice TTS. Hope to see everyone again soon at the next meet. 

Where are the pics people?


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry guys, i saw the weather and didn't really fancy standing outside in it.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Take it, it wasn't a great day as no pics ..................


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Essex Audi said:


> Take it, it wasn't a great day as no pics ..................


Hmm.... It wasn't that bad, quite a good day. Suprised theres no pics. Left my cam at home!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I know Yan left his battary for his camera at home on charge! It always helps to have charge on the battery but also helps to have the camera with you!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Arrived almost 4 hours after it started after my sat nav took me on a sight seeing tour of suburban London. Was still good to see eveyone, thanks to Jamal (spelling!? :roll: ) for helping fit the engine plastics, really pleased with them.

Thanks to everyone for the usual warm welcome and conversation even on such a dreery day. Had some good chats and some new faces as well. o and hi to Cam who finally worked out who I was :lol: Was good catching up with Was and checking out dolfans car in more detail. Really like his new guages. (You need to post some pics!)

Camera was in the boot and totally forgot so none from me either  Sorry guys.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey all!!!

Just got in from Ace (did a diversion on the way home... left ace about 4pm). Was a great day to see all the usual faces, shame about the weather 

I got a few pics while the sun was still shining, then didnt bother as my camera doesnt like taking shots in the rain :?

Tej, thanks for organising Ace! Was good meeting you finally too, just wish you bought your car :x










































Enjoy!

Amz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If only this was 20 years ago when I live in Alperton :?


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks TTej for organising the meet, was nice finally meeting you

Although the weather turned out crap :? it could not dampen our spirits we had laugh, it was nice to put some more faces to the names. and Some great cars on show [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

As Ben pointed out it helps to have the camera battery with you  so no picks from me

Matt, nice to meet you and i hope you found your home ok. will post some pic's of the gauges


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Guys!

Again, shame we didnt have the turn out we wanted but hey! These things happen and the people that did come we still had a laugh with!

Great to meet Hark (again) Zook too.... Thank you... er.... forgotten yr name! For taking me out in yr new TTS! Stunning car and made me want one even more than I already do!

Yan, your car mate..... its on another level, I dont know what to say other than that. A real stunner and a true asset to you. In my view and i'm sure many others you did have the car of the day.

Everyone else - well, i'll see you at the next meet...


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Such a shame in the weather today :? but so good to catch up with all you guys!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Posting from my mobile for the moment. But just to say i have got some pics, so will have them up later today!

Nick


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah sod the rain I had a great day!

Did'nt get any good pictures again  shame because there were some real nice motors there that day!

It was really great actually getting to know some of you (TTej, Dolfan, Sabrina TT, Peace, Cam V6, Was, AdamTTR, SimonQS, Wak and Naresh to name a few!)

Thanks to all those people who let me pick they're brains... The lump in my acceleration seems to be my MAF on the way out, I unplugged it and honestly the thing goes like a bloody rocket now! In fact I don't think the car has ever accelerated that fast so I'm getting a new one asap!

Cheers guys!

P.S. I hope Peace got home OK, you guys had a bloody long drive (somewhere near Manchester?!) and put all those to shame who were afraid to get their car wet!

P.P.S. Golfstrike! Where were you?


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Again, shame we didnt have the turn out we wanted but hey! These things happen and the people that did come we still had a laugh with!
> 
> ...


Ah cheers Adz  the compliment is much appreciated

Regards Yan


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Was good to see some new faces plus a few old ones 

Good to see mikes TTS and of course the R8 was 8) - Tej you should have still brought you TT 

Yan - star of the show for def [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Was great to see everyone again - yes the weather was far from lovely but that didn't stop everyone appreciating eachothers cars.. Shame Yan couldn't show off the lambo doors, would have made the car of the day 'official' 

Cheers to Tej for organising..


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Suraj_TT said:


> Was great to see everyone again - yes the weather was far from lovely but that didn't stop everyone appreciating eachothers cars.. Shame Yan couldn't show off the lambo doors, would have made the car of the day 'official'
> 
> Cheers to Tej for organising..


Oh and welcome to the 'twin exhaust club' Suraj :wink: :lol:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Jas225 said:


> Suraj_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Was great to see everyone again - yes the weather was far from lovely but that didn't stop everyone appreciating eachothers cars.. Shame Yan couldn't show off the lambo doors, would have made the car of the day 'official'
> ...


Jas mate I can't thank you enough  Everyone who's reading that didn't see me at the ace - I finally have 2 exhausts thanks to Jas


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well huge thanks again to Tej for organising this again. It was a long trip down as usual, but even tho it rained and the turn out wasn't as good as it could have been, I had a great day out. I think I managed to chat to everyone which is quite rare for me. Thanks for all the comments about my car from everyone, makes all the work keeping it looking good worthwhile.

So, pics as promised...






















































































































And of course, the R8...


















































































Nick


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pics Nick!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nem said:


> Didn't know you took these. Steady hands
> Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hark said:


> Didn't know you took these. Steady hands


Lots of practise from all the local meet / cruises I do mate 

Nick


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for everyone for coming down, shame the weather was against us but that just down to luck sometimes.

I thought more people would have been interested in the R8 than my TT but i promise to bring it down to the next meet.

Great to meet you all and im sure whoever Adam decides to give the Ace Cafe meet to will make it better.

Cheers


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry...bit late with my posting, been away for a few days.

*Big thanks to TTej for organising it. Much appreciated.* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Great selection of TTs and it was good to catch up with all 'the usual suspects' and to meet a few new faces.
Got to hand it to the couple who came down from Barnsley???  Well done. 

Must agree that Yan's car looked stunning 8) and CAM has as nice a *V6* as you'll ever see 8) .

Looking forward to a meet/run where the sun shines all day. (I hope).

John.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

bollox! I didnt mean to miss this one


----------

